
Google stadia backlash has begun - chedine
https://kotaku.com/the-google-stadia-backlash-has-begun-1833515412
======
CM30
Yeah, that's a pretty good summary of the issues Stadia brings, from Google's
history of killing off products to the technical problems with latency and
input lag and the adverse effects on game preservation and mods.

But there's also enough danger it may bring as well.

Namely, it turns video games into yet another front for the culture war, by
letting someone's ideological opponents target their video game collections as
well. Or against a developer, their entire customerbase.

We all know how companies like Google react to social media outrage (aka often
deleting the accounts of everything the witch hunt is targeting). Now with
Stadia, they can lose their games too, since without the account access to
their games or save files is probably gone as well.

This is even worse against developers/publishers, since they could see their
whole library wiped off the service altogether, basically removing it from
every single one of their customers at once.

There are also non political issues about Google and how accounts are
sometimes tied together when they logically shouldn't be too. 'Associated'
accounts can get you banned and account removed:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19124324](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19124324)

And from what I remember, losing developer accounts, YouTube channels, etc can
take down your Gmail account as well. Like this:

[http://www.jonasblog.com/my-gmail-account-got-
deleted](http://www.jonasblog.com/my-gmail-account-got-deleted)

If Stadia is connected to this, that means you can lose all your games in such
a situation too. And likely again, all your progress in said games too.

Services like Stadia basically leave your games and work at risk of going poof
due to social controversies and account issues.

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
The other way around if your stadia and games account is targetted by google
then you stand to lose all your rest of the google accounts including adwords,
adsense, youtube etc.

Is stadia so good that this risk is worth it?

------
ganeshkrishnan
As someone who has experienced the worst of Google boot stomping and having
seen other startups from our accelerator cohort get the worst of Google bans,
this platform from Google is a nightmare.

Pubg informs you if you are on an emulator and then connects you with other
players who are on an emulator. The correct way to deal with "Cheaters".
Google will ban your game account, gmail and disable your google account and
you would be left with absolutely no customer support.

Do NOT let google take roots in any other industry. I am even actively working
in our Canadian accelerators to dissuade our startups from using Google Cloud
or any Google credits.

AVOID.

------
turtlecloud
Have these guys even played games? The gamer subculture is totally different
than corporate google culture. What will their response be to “gamer gate 2.0”
?

Video games are currently the opiate to the underclass of single men. Instead
of loitering the streets unemployed and in gangs, men are now isolated and
playing at home. The video game is the “digital street” of these hordes of
men. Historically, these men were the ones to start revolutions or just cause
trouble.

Google will face a huge backlash if they mishandle the community aspect of
side of gaming, and as we all know, Google can’t do social.

------
cbanek
With the stories about how hard it is to contact Google support, I wonder how
they plan to moderate an entire online community? Online games especially are
pretty hard to moderate well.

~~~
techdragon
The obvious answer is...

Automatically, poorly, and with the cold brutal level of support available to
the average gmail or YouTube user.

I’d love to see them do better, but past experience proves google cannot be
trusted in this area.

------
rasz
DF Videocast: Google Stadia Reaction + Analysis + GDC 2019 Highlights!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqG3qdi8NXo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqG3qdi8NXo)

Video artifacts, input lag, ultimate DRM, no game mods, no offline, no
ownership. Google partnering with biggest proponent of always on DRM (Ubisoft)
and company run by lawyers (Zenimax Media).

